# Supermax new 16-32 sander



## kdc68

Congrats to you ! This is a wishlist item for me. Thanks for review


----------



## Ottacat

I have one as well and agree its a great machine. So far the Intellisand has been great and I haven't gotten any burning. The quick adjust lever is a great usability addition. The smaller size of the unit was the key for me as it allowed me to find a spot for it in my small, one-garage shop. I would rate the machine 4/5 stars as I feel the following could be improved:

I found the folding tables to be a PITA to adjust and one of the bolts broke while attaching it (SuperMax was great about sending me out a replacement though). I'm sure these tables could be much better designed.
The DRO can't be manually adjusted like most of the Wixey ones. I would rather calibrate by using calipers and then dialing in the exact measurement like I can on my Wixed for my planer.


----------



## Dedvw

I have the 19-38 and absolutely love it. I use it all the time.


----------



## Albert

I have sander envy, I dislike my Delta sander hugely.


----------



## splintergroup

Having it's grand daddy, the Performax 16-32, it's interesting to see the improvements. Looks like a very functional DS!


----------



## Lou319

It was my early Christmas present to myself and am very pleased with it. After working for a small company making custom furniture, I knew the benefit of having a thickness sander in my home shop to make projects go a lot smoother.

However, I did have a small issue with the conveyor motor having a significant wobble to it right from the beginning. I sent the retailer an email with a video of the problem and Supermax sent me a new conveyor bed and motor immediately. I am happy with that type of customer service and will certainly brag about it.

I agree with Ottacat on the DRO and usually dial in the same way with calipers.

All in all, no regrets in dropping that kind of money on a machine that consistently does what it is supposed to.


----------



## cmmyakman

I have the earlier iteration. I thought when I got the machine that it would be a luxury and I would use it infrequently. It is now a very important machine, ideal for reducing the thickness of figured wood, when a planer will just not hack it (or actually hacks the hell out of it). I just wish my machine had the benefits of what you have in the latest iteration.


----------



## PRGDesigns

I just wish everything in my shop was built as well as my Performax / Supermax drum sander and/or everyone's customer service was as excellent as what you get from Performax / Supermax. My only concern is what will happen with the new owners.


----------



## blodgettwoodworking

Wow, im surprised that this newer machine is in such good favor with you guys. I hate my supermax 19-38 combo brush drum sander and wish i never bought it. Id be happy to sell mine for cheap if someone wants it.


----------



## BaltimoreChris

This Supermax 16-32 just went on sale for $999 plus shipping/tax at Woodcraft and Rockler. Looks attractive. I'm curious on thoughts on the benefit/value of the folding indeed/outfeed table for the extra $120. Also, looks like the casters are overpriced at $90 and maybe the $50 Kreg casters would work. Neil, what don't you like about your 19-38? This would be my first use of a drum sander, so appreciate any input.


----------



## Woodmaster1

It is a great sander and the tables fold so they are worth it. The older supermax tables don't fold and the tables are nice to have. I got my casters at harbor freight and they work fine and are a savings of seventy dollars. The savings on the casters pays for half on the cost on the tables. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## EBpenguy

I just bought this sander myself - and one warning - BE CAREFUL assembling the stand. DON'T file the holes for mounting the power unit to the stand, no matter how much it looks like you need to. The stand is a real PITA to assemble - not because its hard work, but the tolerances on its assembly are truly tight. Pay attention to how the legs, side braces and cross arms are layered in the instructions - one wrong move and the holes don't line up by only the thickness of the metal. I'm pretty mechanically inclined and it took me three full shots of assembly - disassembly to get it so that all 4 top holes were totally clear and not partially blocked. The instructions are pretty vague - just giving you a warning that things may not work out if you don't layer the pieces properly but not much clarity as to how they should be. Doesn't say much for SuperMax's technical writers for sure.

Also, Supermax had the casters back-ordered at my local woodcraft. Speaking with the owner of the store, he offered alternates including pretty nice 3" casters that have locks on every wheel. Woodcraft part number 148595 if you are interested. These were $30 bucks each, versus the $89 per pair SuperMax price. The wheels are a hard urethane that looks pretty tough and the spindles are 1/2" which fit into the stand holes. I recommend them.

Now if I can just get the time to assemble the rest, I will post my thoughts on this machine in another post.


----------



## paul1474

I just bought mine on sale at Rockler, used their casters. I had trouble with stand also, I enlarged holes, didn't seem to be an issue. Instructions on outfeed tables not very good. Roller tension was suppose to be set at factory, someone had day off then. Haven't got DRO dialed in yet, maybe it won't be accurate. Sander seems to work fine. Overall it does what it is suppose to do. The hype is a little overrated


----------



## MLK

I bought the Jet 16 32 sander and really liked it, the problem was I had a very hard time changing the sanding belts. I talked to the people at Woodcraft and they changed it out for me for the 16 32 Supper Max abought $200. I love the machine belts are a lot ease yer to change and the over all machine is great. The problem is the DRO It never worked right from the day I brought it home, and that was last September (2018) When you zero it holds for a few seconds and the numbers start jumping all over place, and gets worst when you change the settings. When I talked to there customer service they said it was the Digital gauge and the would send me a new one, I waited 4 weeks to get it, did not correct the problem. That was the end of October. To make a long story short since October they sent me another that was wrong, now I been waiting for another part for the last 5 weeks hasten shown up yet and when I call them they wont return my calls. I noticed in some of the post they mentioned how great there customer service was I would love to know who they talked to.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*GRATZ ON NEW TOY :<))))))*


----------



## MLK

I couldn't see paying Woodcraft prices for casters, I went down to Harbor Fright and got all four for $40, they work great


----------



## RCW

I just ordered this tool as well and should be here next week, hoping the assembly will go smoothly.


----------

